# Marking cut outs in dry wall or paneling--awesome tool



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Just got my "Blind Mark Kit" for $24.98 for marking location of receptacles in drywall/ paneling. I was skeptical at first but not now. Several forums on DIY boards have recommended this kit. You insert a plastic "target" in the receptacle, install the paneling/drywall which covers the receptacle, use the "locator" to find the receptacle and then trace around the locator and cut out the opening to recover the target. The target has 2 hi power magnets in the plastic. The locator also has 2 magnets in it. When you slide the locator across the area where the receptacle should be, the locator is snapped from your fingers like being shot out of a cannon and affixes itself to the drywall in perfect alignment. Simply trace the outline of the locator and then cut out the hole. It will be perfect. Remove the target and go on to the next cut out to be made. Kit contains 4 targets and 1 locator. The key to this device is the power of the magnets and their polarity which makes them align themselves.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Saw that on the DIY channel yesterday. It was a re-run show so I don't know the original air date. The emcee thought highly of the tool. Thanks for the report. Where did you get yours?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a friend that told me about this tool and he loves it. Haven't seen any yet in a store.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Made a walk-thru at the beach house after contractor said all was done. This is why I was interested in tools to ensure the proper cutouts.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Do you think it will work on 1" boards?....I am using 1"X8"X12' panels for my interior walls.....


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

the cuts will be slower and the blades will wear out quicker but it should work as far as I can see. If I was gonna cut 1" I would get the more expensive tool cause it will be working a lot harder. Don't know whether the cheaper versions will hold up.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

anyone ever use the oversize plates to cover up enlarged cutouts? Hopefully, that will work on the one pictured above to avoid replacing the panel.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Super Dave said:


> anyone ever use the oversize plates to cover up enlarged cutouts? Hopefully, that will work on the one pictured above to avoid replacing the panel.


That's what they make 'em for Dave!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Use medium sized plates Super! Man...you he!! on them walls aren't you? :rotfl:

You'll also need some Caddy RLC's to hold the device so it doesn't break the plate when you plug something in!
http://www.erico.com/products/CADDYcfcDvcLvlrRetnr.asp

You can have this Dremel tool after we use it to cut some marble wall at 1900 Main! :smile:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Make a wooden "picture frame" around it...color to match!!!!! use a glue gun to stick it to the wall..........


----------

